# Developing Pro Color Film at Snafish.com?



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone know if Snapfish develops pro color negatives and slide film, that don't use the C-41 process?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 28, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Anyone know if Snapfish develops pro color negatives and slide film, that don't use the C-41 process?



All color neg films currently available are C41.  All slide films except Kodachrome are E6.  Most labs, pro and econo, are using similar automated equipment to do the processing.  There should be little difference except possibly where the training of the lab techs come into play (safe handling of the film, maintaining the equipment and chems, etc...).  Some full service labs do offer additional processing choices.  Kodachrome is k14 process, and the only lab left in the world is Dwayne's Photo.

http://www.dwaynesphoto.com/

EDIT:  I guess there might be some of that old Seattle Film Works film around.  They bought up a bunch of expired movie film in the 90s that was some other process, and repackaged it for 35mm.  Then they gave it away free, but the catch was they were pretty much the only folks who could process it.  I don't know if there's any of it still around.


----------



## Helen B (Sep 28, 2008)

ksmattfish said:


> EDIT:  I guess there might be some of that old Seattle Film Works film around.  They bought up a bunch of expired movie film in the 90s that was some other process, and repackaged it for 35mm.  Then they gave it away free, but the catch was they were pretty much the only folks who could process it.  I don't know if there's any of it still around.



There's plenty of motion picture negative film around, designed for ECN-2 processing. It can be processed in C-41, but it will contaminate the chemicals. Dale Labs in Hollywood, Florida will process 135 cassettes of ECN-2 film.

Best,
Helen


----------

